# Severe endometriosis + Zoladex - I'm scared!



## Goldfish

Just had laparoscopic surgery to remove chocolate cysts, diagnosed with severe endometriosis and have just had one 3-month Zoladex implant put in! Anyone have any experiences to share (preferably positive, as I'm scared)...? I feel like like a ticking timebomb waiting for either (i) AF to show up (eek) or (ii) Zoladex side effects to kick in (eek)! Would love some buddies in a similar boat to hold hands with...or otherwise you can ask me about laparoscopies!


----------



## Goldfish

Please, anyone? Even if you know someone who's been through this or similar, would just like some reassurance...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sorry chick, no idea :( :hugs:


----------



## Broody85

Hiya, I was diagnosed with suspected endo last year but they decided against a lapo because it could cause more harm then good I.e scar tissue and even if they did it my treatment would be the same. My treatment is basically taking my pill back to back for 3 packs then having a break. It seems to be working for me :) 

What's a Zoladex?


----------



## Goldfish

Broody85 said:


> Hiya, I was diagnosed with suspected endo last year but they decided against a lapo because it could cause more harm then good I.e scar tissue and even if they did it my treatment would be the same. My treatment is basically taking my pill back to back for 3 packs then having a break. It seems to be working for me :)
> 
> What's a Zoladex?

Zoladex is an implant they inject into your tummy, it releases a synthetic hormone that's supposed to reduce your oestrogen production. In theory it should either shrink the existing endo deposits or to reduce the chances of it growing back too fast, so they tend to give it to women with severe endo. I'm hoping to only be on it for a few months before we can TTC! Glad the pill is working out for you though :)


----------



## katielula

Hi,
I'm in a similar situation to you. Had a laparoscopy on 2nd June and was diagnosed with severe endo. Both my ovaries are stuck together and also stuck to my bowel. They managed to remove one cyst on my ovary which was about 6cm in size but it was too risky to try to separate the ovaries from my bowel so i've been referred to an endo specialist who I will see for the first time on Wednesday. My previous consultant has put me on Zoladex which will hopefully reduce the chocolate cysts enough so that the specialist can do another lap in a few months time. I think i'll be on the zoladex for about three months but i've got to have monthly injections of it. I had the first injection on 30th June and i just got my period 4 days ago which will hopefully be the last one for a while. So far, i haven't had much pain so maybe the zoladex has already started working a bit and made it a bit lighter. I think i might have started getting a few hot flushes last night and today, but nothing too bad. Have you had any side effects yet?


----------



## PegLeg2na

Hi! I had laproscopy March 2010 where they removed several adhesions and a half-dollar size spot of "endo" from the back of my uterus. The funny thing is, the biopsy of the spot didn't come back as endo, it came back as normal! Since my Dr said it looked like endo and I had adhesions, I probably have endo. I was put on depo for six months but couldn't handle the hot flashes and then continuous Yaz but I couldn't handle the anxiety, then I moved to a different state and wanted to try life without any BC. So far I've had regular periods that aren't too painful, so I don't know what's up. I'm trying a new gyno next month to get another opinion. I wish I could offer advice but I don't even know if a) I actually HAVE endo or b) what stage it would be IF I have it. Keep us updated! I hope you find out something helpful :hugs:


----------



## noshowjo

hi there , do not worry hun i am a endo sufferer , i have really bad endo and have had a few laps done to rmove it , iv also had a full 6 month zoladax treatment and apart from the needle being the biggest thing iv ever seen , i actually love zoladax , i had hardly and pain for six months and i was terrible before it , it also stopped my periods completely . yes i had flusshes and the odd weight gain but well worth it ,
when i finishe dit i had the mirena put straight in , but im having it removed to ttc xx


----------



## Goldfish

katielula said:


> Hi,
> I'm in a similar situation to you. Had a laparoscopy on 2nd June and was diagnosed with severe endo. Both my ovaries are stuck together and also stuck to my bowel. They managed to remove one cyst on my ovary which was about 6cm in size but it was too risky to try to separate the ovaries from my bowel so i've been referred to an endo specialist who I will see for the first time on Wednesday. My previous consultant has put me on Zoladex which will hopefully reduce the chocolate cysts enough so that the specialist can do another lap in a few months time. I think i'll be on the zoladex for about three months but i've got to have monthly injections of it. I had the first injection on 30th June and i just got my period 4 days ago which will hopefully be the last one for a while. So far, i haven't had much pain so maybe the zoladex has already started working a bit and made it a bit lighter. I think i might have started getting a few hot flushes last night and today, but nothing too bad. Have you had any side effects yet?

Looks like we're in a similar boat and my ovaries were stuck together too! I have some endo on my bowel but they couldn't remove it as it was too risky. I got the 3-month injection of Zoladex (one 10.8mg injection rather than three 1-month injections) and my period arrived the week after (I guess the hormones hadn't had time to stop it yet), but since then my pain has gotten much better. My Zoladex side effects are headaches, hot flushes and night sweats, it's a bit uncomfortable but bearable! Great to hear it's helping with your pain too. Sorry about your endo, but it's good to finally have a buddy on here going through the same thing! 



PegLeg2na said:


> Hi! I had laproscopy March 2010 where they removed several adhesions and a half-dollar size spot of "endo" from the back of my uterus. The funny thing is, the biopsy of the spot didn't come back as endo, it came back as normal! Since my Dr said it looked like endo and I had adhesions, I probably have endo. I was put on depo for six months but couldn't handle the hot flashes and then continuous Yaz but I couldn't handle the anxiety, then I moved to a different state and wanted to try life without any BC. So far I've had regular periods that aren't too painful, so I don't know what's up. I'm trying a new gyno next month to get another opinion. I wish I could offer advice but I don't even know if a) I actually HAVE endo or b) what stage it would be IF I have it. Keep us updated! I hope you find out something helpful :hugs:

Oh dear, hope you find out whether it's endo or not... fingers crossed it's not!


----------



## Goldfish

noshowjo said:


> hi there , do not worry hun i am a endo sufferer , i have really bad endo and have had a few laps done to rmove it , iv also had a full 6 month zoladax treatment and apart from the needle being the biggest thing iv ever seen , i actually love zoladax , i had hardly and pain for six months and i was terrible before it , it also stopped my periods completely . yes i had flusshes and the odd weight gain but well worth it ,
> when i finishe dit i had the mirena put straight in , but im having it removed to ttc xx

Good luck with TTC, hope it goes well for you hun! Did you know you had endo before you had your other kids? If yes did it take long to conceive? I'm hoping to TTC after my Zoladex treatment is over, but worried about not being able to get pregnant...


----------



## noshowjo

Goldfish said:


> noshowjo said:
> 
> 
> hi there , do not worry hun i am a endo sufferer , i have really bad endo and have had a few laps done to rmove it , iv also had a full 6 month zoladax treatment and apart from the needle being the biggest thing iv ever seen , i actually love zoladax , i had hardly and pain for six months and i was terrible before it , it also stopped my periods completely . yes i had flusshes and the odd weight gain but well worth it ,
> when i finishe dit i had the mirena put straight in , but im having it removed to ttc xx
> 
> Good luck with TTC, hope it goes well for you hun! Did you know you had endo before you had your other kids? If yes did it take long to conceive? I'm hoping to TTC after my Zoladex treatment is over, but worried about not being able to get pregnant...Click to expand...

 hi ya hun , yes i found out after my second son , and it took me nearly 2 years to get pregnant , and i had a mc inbtween too , but i know lots of endo suffers who have no problem concievinbg , and zoladax will give you a good start to try when its finishe d, . let me know if you need to know anything else xx


----------



## noshowjo

noshowjo said:


> Goldfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noshowjo said:
> 
> 
> hi there , do not worry hun i am a endo sufferer , i have really bad endo and have had a few laps done to rmove it , iv also had a full 6 month zoladax treatment and apart from the needle being the biggest thing iv ever seen , i actually love zoladax , i had hardly and pain for six months and i was terrible before it , it also stopped my periods completely . yes i had flusshes and the odd weight gain but well worth it ,
> when i finishe dit i had the mirena put straight in , but im having it removed to ttc xx
> 
> Good luck with TTC, hope it goes well for you hun! Did you know you had endo before you had your other kids? If yes did it take long to conceive? I'm hoping to TTC after my Zoladex treatment is over, but worried about not being able to get pregnant...Click to expand...
> 
> hi ya hun , yes i found out after my second son , and it took me nearly 2 years to get pregnant , and i had a mc inbtween too , but i know lots of endo suffers who have no problem concievinbg , and zoladax will give you a good start to try when its finishe d, . let me know if you need to know anything else xxClick to expand...

i mean after my fist son sorry


----------



## katielula

I had my appointment with the specialist on Wednesday but I didn't really learn much more. He confirmed I'll be on the Zoladex for about 3 months and he said i'm on the waiting list for the next laparoscopy. 

The op will take 2-3 hours as there's quite a lot of work for him to do. He said i'll need to do a bowel preparation, and he went through the risks of the operation which was just a formality. He also said about the recovery and i'll need 1-2 nights in hospital after and then i'll need to have someone look after me for a few days after, and it will probably be a couple of weeks before i'm able to go back to work. 

So it's going to be worse than the first investigative laparoscopy but that's to be expected really as he'll be operating on the bowel.

He thinks that he'll be able to remove all the endometriosis so i'll be in good working order afterwards! 

I've got my next Zoladex injection next week which has come around quickly - i've still got the mark on my tummy from the first one!


----------



## noshowjo

katielula said:


> I had my appointment with the specialist on Wednesday but I didn't really learn much more. He confirmed I'll be on the Zoladex for about 3 months and he said i'm on the waiting list for the next laparoscopy.
> 
> The op will take 2-3 hours as there's quite a lot of work for him to do. He said i'll need to do a bowel preparation, and he went through the risks of the operation which was just a formality. He also said about the recovery and i'll need 1-2 nights in hospital after and then i'll need to have someone look after me for a few days after, and it will probably be a couple of weeks before i'm able to go back to work.
> 
> So it's going to be worse than the first investigative laparoscopy but that's to be expected really as he'll be operating on the bowel.
> 
> He thinks that he'll be able to remove all the endometriosis so i'll be in good working order afterwards!
> 
> I've got my next Zoladex injection next week which has come around quickly - i've still got the mark on my tummy from the first one!

ask them to do your shot very fast , i found it hurt less and didnt bruise . if they done it slow it bruised bad xx


----------



## min67

Hi i have had my 1st injection last month i am going to have my 2nd this friday i have had very little pain just the odd twing which has been great i have had no bleeding which is fab also no side affects either well not that i have noticed , but what i want to no is after the 3rd injection does that mean i will not have any more periods ? they said thye wan t me to have tablets Tibolone after the 3rd lot of implant has anyone had these tablets and what are the side affects if they have ?
thanks :flower:


----------



## Goldfish

min67 said:


> Hi i have had my 1st injection last month i am going to have my 2nd this friday i have had very little pain just the odd twing which has been great i have had no bleeding which is fab also no side affects either well not that i have noticed , but what i want to no is after the 3rd injection does that mean i will not have any more periods ? they said thye wan t me to have tablets Tibolone after the 3rd lot of implant has anyone had these tablets and what are the side affects if they have ?
> thanks :flower:

Good to hear it's working out for you far. After your 3rd injection, you *should* get your periods back within a few months (according to what I've read and what the dr told me). Some people even get it back 1 month after the last injection! I thought tibolone was given as hormone replacement therapy to help counter any side effects from the zoladex? I've had hot flushes and sweating from the zoladex but it's bearable so I'm not having tibolone


----------

